# Spaceship Super



## fiftyeight (7 June 2017)

Recently I have been looking in to Spaceship Super. I like the message they are selling re investing in the tech sector and investing for decades not years.

Have I bought into  the message hard and have been convinced by a slick advertising campaign targeted at people in my age group or does this new Superfund actually stack up?

If anyone has a had a look I would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## Rypieee (7 June 2017)

High fees low performance, if you are already actively investing why pay? If you want exposure to the tech sector just have part of your super in the Magellan Global Fund, I think Hamish Douglass is a great fund manager and have good insights towards technology and future developments... I believe only a % of their fund (spaceship) are in the tech stocks and the rest are your typical blue chip aussie stocks. 

I am similar to you to the fact that I am a young adult and spaceship has caught my attention over social media but looking under the hood, I don't particularly like what I see... They are still in their early stages at the moment and the investment strategy does not sound very in-depth or detailed... Believe they just completed the second or third round of funding recently... Maybe give it some time first for them to fine tune their business plan?


----------



## tech/a (8 June 2017)

If YOU can't control it don't do it!


----------



## skc (8 June 2017)

Rypieee said:


> High fees low performance




Over 1.6% fee! A superfund that charges like a hedge fund. What a great business model for suckers.

They invest 34% in some of the larger US tech stocks which you can probably emulate 90% with some mainstream tech ETF, which probably cost you 0.2% fee.


----------



## fiftyeight (9 June 2017)

Yes after a closer look they do not seem to be doing anything that interesting. As pointed out I can probably get something better in an ETF.

I use ING so I will have a look at what they have to offer, but if they are mostly just buying larger companies then I am not sure what the upside is.

I guess what I really want is exposer to startups and the venture capital world. I have a loooong time frame (getting longer all the time unfortunately) so can handle the risk.

On a positive this has inspired me to have a look at what ETFs ING have to offer


----------



## fiftyeight (9 June 2017)

tech/a said:


> If YOU can't control it don't do it!




That assumes I have an edge in long term investing


----------



## Junior (9 June 2017)

There are many cheap ways to invest in global tech.  As mentioned above Magellan Global is one option.  A couple of other ETFs which have floated in recent times:

http://www.betashares.com.au/fund/nasdaq-100-etf/#keyfacts

https://www.etfsecurities.com/Insti...fs-morningstar-global-technology-etf-tech-asx

For a group harping on about transparency I couldn't find anywhere in their PDS or on their website who is actually managing the money.  Is it all in Index funds?  Is there an active component?  Who are the underlying fund managers?

I wouldn't go near any super fund which didn't have an insurance offering or other investment options unless it was very cheap.


----------



## PZ99 (21 June 2017)

Spaceship Super? Sounds like a scheme I set up decades ago as the perfect vehicle for tax avoidance by sending your money off the planet.

← _somewhere here where it's safe... @fiftyeight ... do you have a spare shovel? LOL_


----------



## fiftyeight (9 January 2019)

I did not end up using Spaceship, but they have my email and have sent me an invite to their new investing fund, outside of super.

Spaceship advertise 0.10% per year management fee.

https://www.spaceshipinvest.com.au/assets/Spaceship-Universe-Portfolio-PDS.pdf

BetaShares NASDAQ 100 ETF is charging 0.48% per year. Plus entry and exit fees.

https://www.betashares.com.au/ndq/?...xEEXPMKF5OyNX7bIYTWp3XH7aKbNGetQaApGMEALw_wcB

I must be missing something, how can this type of fund with a fancy website, newsletters, educational material, and are not simply buying and index undercut an ETF?


----------



## tech/a (10 January 2019)

fiftyeight said:


> That assumes I have an edge in long term investing




Not at all.
It means what it means.

Don’t let unknowns control your money!
Super or otherwise.
That’s always been my choice 
It may not be yours.


----------



## Junior (10 January 2019)

fiftyeight said:


> I did not end up using Spaceship, but they have my email and have sent me an invite to their new investing fund, outside of super.
> 
> Spaceship advertise 0.10% per year management fee.
> 
> ...




This seems suspiciously cheap.....how can an Active Fund, which invests in direct shares both locally and globally operate on such a low fee??  I'd be concerned at how well-resourced their team is.  Brokerage alone would chew up those fees.

Surely it would make more sense to push that fee up to 0.50% and reduce fees on their super fund!


----------



## tech/a (10 January 2019)

fiftyeight said:


> Recently I have been looking in to Spaceship Super. *I like the message they are selling re investing in the tech sector and investing for decades not years.*
> 
> Have I bought into  the message hard and have been convinced by a slick advertising campaign targeted at people in my age group or does this new Superfund actually stack up?
> 
> If anyone has a had a look I would love to hear your thoughts




The Philosophy I definitely agree with!


----------



## InsvestoBoy (10 January 2019)

> BetaShares NASDAQ 100 ETF is charging 0.48% per year. Plus entry and exit fees.




BetaShares is charging you an "Australia tax". QQQ the NASDAQ-100 tracker, one of the oldest ETFs, which you can buy on the NASDAQ has an 0.2% fee. NYSE:VGT which is the Vanguard tech fund has an 0.1% fee.

There is no point trying to get exposure to International markets via the ASX, except for a handful of ETFs, it's a rip-off. Just get an Interactive Brokers account for international exposure (and cheap ASX brokerage).


----------



## tech/a (10 January 2019)

InsvestoBoy said:


> BetaShares is charging you an "Australia tax". QQQ the NASDAQ-100 tracker, one of the oldest ETFs, which you can buy on the NASDAQ has an 0.2% fee. NYSE:VGT which is the Vanguard tech fund has an 0.1% fee.
> 
> There is no point trying to get exposure to International markets via the ASX, except for a handful of ETFs, it's a rip-off. Just get an Interactive Brokers account for international exposure (and cheap ASX brokerage).




Agree

We are running a Portfolio with US tech stocks right now.
Through IB


----------



## fiftyeight (10 January 2019)

InsvestoBoy said:


> BetaShares is charging you an "Australia tax". QQQ the NASDAQ-100 tracker, one of the oldest ETFs, which you can buy on the NASDAQ has an 0.2% fee. NYSE:VGT which is the Vanguard tech fund has an 0.1% fee.
> 
> There is no point trying to get exposure to International markets via the ASX, except for a handful of ETFs, it's a rip-off. Just get an Interactive Brokers account for international exposure (and cheap ASX brokerage).




My super is with ING, so I dont have access to international markets.

I seem to be paying the "Ozzie tax" a lot recently


----------



## InsvestoBoy (10 January 2019)

fiftyeight said:


> My super is with ING, so I dont have access to international markets.
> 
> I seem to be paying the "Ozzie tax" a lot recently




The big, cheap international ETFs on the ASX have plenty of tech exposure these days, especially for the Google/Apple/Microsoft/Amazons and other large cap techies that really matter. SPY or IVV on the ASX.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 August 2022)

fiftyeight said:


> Recently I have been looking in to Spaceship Super. I like the message they are selling re investing in the tech sector and investing for decades not years.
> 
> Have I bought into  the message hard and have been convinced by a slick advertising campaign targeted at people in my age group or does this new Superfund actually stack up?
> 
> If anyone has a had a look I would love to hear your thoughts



My thoughts ... they don't matter ...

But the market has spoken. Spaceship's superannuation product, *GrowthX *,managed to achieve a *negative 19.5 per cent* in the 12 months to June 30, while its investment product *Voyager lost 47 per cent.*


----------

